# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Silivri Artık Malta'dır, Bugünü Unutma Ey Türk Milleti!

## bozok

*SİLİVRİ ARTIK MALTA’DIR, BU GüNü UNUTMA EY TüRK MİLLETİ!* 

13 şubat 2011 



*Sanki yıl 16 Mart 1920, İngilizler İstanbul’u işgal ediyor ve tutuklamalar Başlıyor…*

*Bugün 11 şubat 2011, Türk Ordusu’nun Kahramanlar Askerleri birer birer tutuklanıyor…*

*Türk Milleti bu günü Unutma!*

_“…16 Mart 1920 sabah 05.45 sularında İngiliz askerleri araca bindirilmiş iki birlik halinde Beyazıt Direklerarasında bulunan şehzadebaşı 10. Kafkas Tümenine bağlı karargah birliği karakoluna geldiler. Bir araç asker dış güvenliği aldı, diğerleri koğuşunu bastılar. Askerlerin uyuduğu koğuşa giren İngiliz askerleri mızıka ve karargah bölüğü erlerinden beşini ateş açarak öldürdü, onunu yaraladı._

_Harbiye Nazırı Cemal Paşa’nın evi basıldı ve paşa öldürüldü. Harbiye nezareti ablukaya alındı ve İngiliz General Shuttleworth Harbiye nezaretinin kontrolünü eline aldı._

_Meclis-i Mebusan basıldı mebuslardan Albay Kara Vasıf Bey ve Rauf Bey İngiliz askerleri tarafından tutuklandı._

_Telgrafçı Hamdi Bey kendisini tehlikeye atarak İngilizlerin telgrafhaneyi bastığı ana kadar Ankara’ya Mustafa Kemal Paşa dikkatine telgraflarla gelişmeleri bildirdi...”_
*SİLİVRİ ARTIK MALTA’DIR, BU GüNü UNUTMA EY TüRK MİLLETİ!**Malta Sürgünleri…*
Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nda yenildiğini anlayınca, Ekim 1918’de mütareke ister. Mütarekeyi imzalamak görevi, Hüseyin Rauf Bey’e(Rauf Orbay) verilir. Hamidiye kahramanı Rauf Bey, o tarihte Ahmet İzzet Paşa kabinesinin on günlük Bahriye Nazırıdır. Müttefikler adına mütarekeyi imzalamak için de İngiliz Akdeniz Filosu Başkomutanı Amiral Sir Arthur Calthorpe seçilmiştir. İki düşman denizci 26 Ekim 1918 gecesi Limni adasının Mondros limanında buluşurlar1.

Amiral Caltrophe, Rauf beyi bir düşman gibi değil, saygıdeğer bir konuk olarak karşılar. Nazik, kibar ve konuksever görünür. Türk heyetini kumandan gemisinin kaptan köşkünde barındırır. Rauf Bey anılarında; *“…bizi güvertede samimi bir tarzda kabul eden Amiral, istirahatımızı sağlamak maksadıyla, geminin kendisine mahsus mevkilerini bize ayırtmak centilmenliğini gösterdi”*, der. Rauf Bey’deki bu iyimserlik ve özlem, genellikle paylaşılır. Türkiye’de iyimserlik oldukça yaygındır.* Mondros Mütarekesi Türk kamuoyuna bir başarı olarak tanıtılır. Osmanlı Parlamentosu, Mütareke anlaşmasını oy birliği ile onaylar. Osmanlı PTT’si, mutlu bir olayı kutlarcasına mütareke için anma pulları çıkarır…*Derken, olaylar bambaşka bir biçimde gelmeye başlar. Rauf beyin iyimser demeçlerinden on gün sonra, 13 Kasım 1918 günü, 55 parçalık bir düşman donanması üanakkale Boğazı’ndan girip Dolmabahçe önünde demirler. Bu büyük armada, 22 İngiliz, 17 İtalyan, 12 Fransız ve 4 Yunan gemisinden oluşmaktadır. Rauf Bey’in Balkan savaşından beri pekiyi tanıdığı Averof Zırhlısı, Yunan gemilerinin başlındadır.

Oysa Amiral Caltrophe, hiçbir Yunan gemisinin Boğazlardan geçmeyeceği yolunda Mondros’ta söz vermiştir. Beyoğlu’na 3.500 düşman askeri çıkar. Amiral Caltrophe, şimdi İstanbul’da İngiliz Yüksek Komiseridir. Sömürge genel valisi gibidir. İstanbul’a tepeden bakar. İngiltere Büyükelçiliği binasında değil, Superb zırhlısında oturmaktadır. *“Hiç bir Türk’e yüz vermeme”* yolunda talimat almıştır. Düşman donanmasının Dolmabahçe önünde demir attığı gün, Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Suriye cephesinden İstanbul’a gelir. Rauf Bey, eskiden tanıdığı Paşa’yla yeniden ilişkiler kurar. İngilizler hakkında fikri değişmiştir. İngiliz artık güvenilir dost değil, Türkiye’yi yok etmeye kararlı bir düşmandır. *Bundan sonra Rauf Bey, Atatürk’ün yanında görülür. Erzurum, Sivas kongrelerinin ikinci adamıdır. Milli hareketin öncülerinden biridir. Son Osmanlı Meclisi’ne Sivas Mebusu olarak seçilir. İngilizlerce damgalanmış bir kişi olarak İstanbul’a döner.* 

*Milli Misak’ın imzalanmasına öncülük eder. İngilizler darbeyi indirirler; 16 Mart 1920 günü İstanbul’u işgal ederler.* Son Osmanlı Meclisi baskına uğrar. Aynı gün Rauf bey, bir gurup arkadaşıyla birlikte, Meclis binası içinde İngilizlerce tutuklanır. İki gün sonra İstanbul’daki yeni İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri Amiral de Robeck, Malta Valisi Lord Plumer’e şunu yazar;

*“18 Mart günü, 30 kadar önemli Türk siyasi suçlusunu Benbow gemisine yüklüyorum. Majesteleri hükümetinin talimatı uyarınca tutuklandılar. Bunların Malta’da kabulü ve emin bir yere hapsedilmeleri için emir verirseniz müteşekkir kalırım. Benbow 21 Mart’ta Malta’da olacak…”*

Amiral De Robeck, vapura yükleyip Malta’ya yolladığı bu kişileri kısaca Lord Curzon’a tanıtır, listenin üçüncü sırasında bulunan Hüseyin Rauf Bey için; *“Eski Bahriye Nazırı, Milliyetçi hareketin başıca teşkilatçılarından biri, Sivas mebusu,*” der. Adının karşısında da bir rakam vardır; 2776. Bu Rauf Bey’in Malta sürgün numarasıdır. Bundan böyle Rauf Bey, artık İngilizlerin bir konuğu değildir. Kaptan köşkünde ağırlanmaz. Tel örgüler arkasında Polverista kampında tutukludur. Hamidiye kahramanlığı, Bahriye nazırlığı, mütarekenin imzacısı nitelikleriyle de anılmayacaktır. Kendisinden Malta’da ‘savaş tutsağı, siyasal suçlu, savaş suçlusu’, diye söz edildiği olacaktır. Ama bu dönemin İngiliz belgelerinde o, sürekli olarak sadece bu numarayla anılır; 2776 Rauf Bey2! *İşgalci İngilizlerin ilk Malta sürgünü böyle başlar.*

Mondros mütarekesinin ilk aylarında İngilizlerin dikkati, öncelikle Türk cephe komutanlarına dönüktür. *Cephedeki komutanlar kaçak İttihatçılardan daha önemli sayılır. İlerde Malta’ya sürülmek ya da yargılanmak üzere, ilk mimlenen kişiler komutanlardır. Türkiye yenilmiştir. Mütareke imzalanmak zorunda kalınmıştır.* Ama bu yenilgi, müttefiklerin özlediği gibi olmamıştır. Mütareke imzalandığın gün, bugünkü Türkiye toprakları işgal edilmiş değildir. Güney cepheler, aşağı yukarı Milli Misak sınırındadır. Suriye cephesinde Halep düşmüş ama Hatay henüz Türkiye’nin elindedir. Irak’ta cephe ise, Musul şehrinin 60 kilometre kadar güneyindedir. Kafkasya’da ise durum Türkiye için daha elverişlidir. 

Mütarekeyle bu durum olduğu gibi dondurulursa, Anadolu parçalanmadan kalacaktır…

9 Kasım 1918’de İskenderun, 12 Aralık’ta Adana, 17 Aralık’ta Mersin işgal edilir.* Buralarda, Nihat Paşa (Anılmış) komutasındaki İkinci Ordu’dan arta kalan birlikler Toroslar’ın kuzeyine çekilirler. İşgal edilen bu bölgeye Mondros Mütarekesinde Kilikya adı verilir.* 

Kilikya’nın sınırı belli değildir. İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanlığınca hazırlanan 11 Kasım 1918 günlü bir belgede, Kilikya’da, Kuzey Suriye’de bir Ermeni Devleti kurulması öngörülür. *İkinci Ordu Kumandanı Nihat Paşa, düşmanın bu planını sezer, istilacılarla birlikte üniformalı Ermenilerin de üukurova’ya doluştuklarını görür. Bunlar, öç almak hırslarıyla doludur. Ordu Kumandanı, geri çekilirken yerli Türk halkını korumayı düşünür. Halka silah dağıtır. Köylerde, kasabalarda milli örgütler kurmaya çalışır. İngilizler Ordu Kumandanı Nihat Paşa’yı mimler.*

2 Ocak 1919 gün, İstanbul’daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliği, Babıali’ye bir nota verir; Türk halkını örgütleyip silahlandırdığı, kasabalarda, köylerde İslam dernekleri kurduğu için Nihat Paşa’nın görevine son verilmesini ister. Harbiye Nazırı Cevat Paşa(üobanlı) bu isteği kabul etmez. İngilizler buna da bir ‘mim’ koyup 16 Ocak’ta ikinci bir nota verirler. İngiliz baskısı karşısında Cevat Paşa istifa eder. Yerine gelen ümer Yaver Paşa, 22 Ocak’ta, Hükümet’in kararıyla Nihat Paşa’yı İstanbul’a çağırır. İkinci Ordu’nun başına Cemal Paşa(Mersinli) atanır. Nihat Paşa, görevden alınmakla İngiliz hışmından kurtulur. Onu korumaya çalışan Cevat Paşa ise İngilizlerin kara listesine girer. 1920 yılında Cevat Paşa, Genelkurmay Başkanı bulunduğu bir sırada, Cemal Paşa (Mersinli) da Milli Savunma Bakanı iken İngilizlerce yakalanıp Malta’ya sürüleceklerdir. *Onların Malta künyeleri de bir numara olacaktır; 2772 Cemal Paşa, 2773 Cevat Paşa3…*

*Irak cephesinde durum, Suriye cephesinden daha çetindir. Mondros Mütarekesi, Irak’taki Türk garnizonlarının en yakın müttefik kumandanına teslimini öngörmektedir. Anlaşmada ayrıca, karışıklık çıkarsa, Müttefiklerin ‘Altı Ermeni Vilayeti’ni işgal edebilecekleri belirtilmektedir. Yani işgaller Irak’tan Doğu Anadolu’ya sıçrayabilecektir. İşgal edilen yerlerse artık Türkiye’ye geri verilmeyecektir. İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanı Mr. Balfour, 9 Kasım 1918’de bunu Amiral Caltrophe’a bildirir;*

*“Farkında olduğunuz gibi, Irak, Suriye ve Arabistan’da işgal ettiğimiz toprakların Osmanlı egemenliğine veya yönetimine dönmeyeceği, siyasetimizin değişmez parçasıdır.”*

*Irak’taki Altıncı Ordu Kumandanı Ali İhsan Paşa(Sabis) bu değişmez İngiliz siyasetini sezer. Bunu engellemek için çabalar. Orduyu düşmana teslim etmez.* Musul şehrini ve vilayetini de boşaltmayı önce reddeder. Durum gerginleşir. Sonunda İngiliz baskısı ve İstanbul Hükümeti’nin buyruğu üzerine Ali İhsan Paşa, 10 Kasım’da, Musul şehrini boşaltmak zorunda kalır. Nusaybin’e çekilir ama silah, cephane ve erzak stoklarını İngilizlere pek kaptırmaz; kuzeye taşır. Askeri terhis işini de çok ağırdan alır. İngilizler 15 Kasım’da Musul şehrini, Kasım sonunda da Musul vilayetini işgal ederler. Ve oradan Antep’e doğru uzanırlar.

*Ali İhsan Paşa* anılarında şöyle der;

_“Irak ve Suriye’nin elimizden çıktığı aşikardı. Hiç olmazsa altı doğu vilayetini bu akıbetten kurtarmak için uğraşmak lazımdı… Acz içinde İstanbul Hükümeti’nden enerji beklemek abesti… Her kasabanın ve şehrin, Müslüman halkının hukukunu muhafaza için, Müdafaa-i Hukuk Cemiyetleri ve mahalli milis teşkilatı kurmalarını valilerle_ _mutasarrıflıklara tavsiye ettim; bu hususta icap eden silah ve cephaneleri Altıncı Ordu’nun kaynaklarından vereceğimi bildirdim…”_

*Doğu Anadolu’da Ermeni Projesini engellemeye çalışan Ali İhsan Paşa, 1919 yılının ilk aylarında da İngilizleri uğraştıracak ve savaş suçlusu olarak damgalanacaktır. Malta’ya ilk sürülen Türk, Ali İhsan Paşa’dır. Mart 1919’da sürülmüştür. Yargılanacak kişilerin başında yer alır. Malta künyesi; 2667 Ali İhsan Paşa’dır4…”*

*Malta sürgünleri İngiliz siyaseti ve işgaline karşı çıkanlardır. Kurtuluş mücadelesi verenlerdir. İngilizlerin ilk hedefi komutanlardır.* Mütareke döneminin daha ilk aylarında mimlenen bir başka Türk komutanı da Yakup şevki(Subaşı) Paşa’dır. Büyük taarruzda İkinci Ordu Kumandanı olan Yakup şevki Paşa, Mondros Mütarekesi imzalandığı sıralarda Kafkasya’daki Dokuzuncu Ordu Kumandanı’dır. Mütareke haberi, Türk Ordusu’nu Azerbaycan, Dağıstan ve Kuzeybatı İran içlerinde bulur. Bakü ve Tebriz Türk birliklerinin elindedir. Bu uzak yerlerden Erzurum’a doğru çekilme görevi Yakup şevki Paşa’ya verilir. üetin bir iştir bu. Buralarda 30 bin ton kadar yiyecek stoku vardır. Batıya taşınması gerekir. Yoksa ordu hatta halk aç kalacaktır. Ermeniler, İngiliz himayesinde yürümek ve öç almak için sabırsızlıkla beklemektedir. Türk halkı can, mal, namus kaygısındadır. Ordu çekilmek zorundadır ve çekilir.

Türk birlikleri 17 Kasım’da Bakü’yü, 18 Kasım’da Tebriz’i, 4 Aralık’ta da bütün Kuzeybatı İran’ı boşaltır. İngilizler, 11 Kasım 1918’de üç Sancak’ın yani Kars, Ardahan ve Batum’un da hemen boşaltılmasını isterler. İstanbul Hükümeti İngiliz isteğine boyun eğer. Boşlatılacak bu yerlere, İngilizlerle birlikte Ermenilerle Gürcülerin yürüyecekleri kesindir. Yerli Türk halkını gözle görülür bir ölüm beklemektedir. Yakup Paşa, Hükümet’in buyruğuna karşı gelemez ve direnişe karar veremez. Yalnız yerli Türklerin savunma hazırlıklarına yardımcı olur. Kars’ta, ordunun çekileceği Ardahan, Artvin, Oltu, Kağızman, Sarıkamış gibi yerlerde Milli şura Hükümetleri kurulmasını destekler. Bu minyatür hükümetler, Ermenilere karşı kendi başlarının çaresine bakmaya ve bölgesel kurtuluş savaşına hazırlanır. Daha sonra On Beşinci Kolordu olarak örgütlenecek olan *Dokuzuncu Ordu, Kurtuluş Savaşı başlarında Türkiye’nin Ordu denilebilecek tek askeri gücüdür. Bu ordunun kurtarılabilmiş olmasında Yakup şevki Paşa’nın uyanık davranmasının büyük bir payı vardır.*

*Ne var ki, Dokuzuncu Ordu’yu dağıtmayan, silahları, cephaneyi İngilizlerle kaptırmayan, gıda stoklarını batıya taşıyan ve Ermenilere karşı yerli Türkleri silahlandıran Yakup şevki Paşa da kara listeye girer. Daha sonra Malta’ya sürülecektir. Onun gibi Kars şurası’nın bütün üyeleri de Malta’ya sürülecekler arasındadır.* Kafkas Ordusu’ndan Halil Paşa, Küçük Cemal Paşa, Tümen komutanlarından Ali Rıfat ve Mürsel Bey’ler gibi birçok Türk Subayı, Mütarekenin daha ilk aylarında İngilizlerce mimlenirler. Bunları yakalamak, yargılamak, sürmek için İngilizler pusudadır5…”

*Ocak 1919’da Medine kahramanı Fahrettin (Türkkan) Paşa, İngilizlerce teslim alınır ve Hicaz’dan Mısır’a sürülür.* *Paşa, Nil kıyısında bir kışlada sürgün yaşamı geçirir. Mısır halkı da İngiliz emperyalizmine karşı uyanmaya başlamıştır. İngilizlere karşı gösterililer için bahaneler arar. Medine kahramanı üniformasıyla sokakta görülünce, Mısırlılar ‘Yaşa Fahrettin Paşa’ diye gösteriler yapar*. *Gösterilerin artmaya yüz tutması üzerine, İngilizler Paşa’ya üniformasını çıkarmasını söyler. Paşa; ‘Ben Harbiye’den beri üniformamı çıkarmadım’ der ve direnir. Ondan sonra da bir daha Nil kışlasından dışarı çıkmaz.* Fahrettin Paşa yedi ay kadar Mısır’da kalır. 

Devamını ünlü tarihçi *Bilal şimşir*’den dinleyelim:

*“…5 Ağustos 1919’da, Fahrettin Paşa, yaveri Teğmen şevket Ziya Bey ile üç askeri, bu kez Malta’ya sürülür. En fazla Malta’da sürgünde kalanlardan biri de Fahrettin Paşa ve ekibidir. İngilizlerce Ermeni soykırımından sorumlu tutulmaktadır. Medine’de savaşan bir komutanın ‘Ermenilik’ suçu ile lekelenmeleri, anlaşılır şey değildir. İngilizlerin cezalandırmak istedikleri her Türk’e, hazır kaftan gibi bu suçu yakıştırdıkları görülmektedir6…”*

Aradan iki yıl geçer. Mustafa Kemal’in başlattığı Kurtuluş mücadelesi İngilizlere karşı güç kazanmaya başlayınca, Malta Sürgünleri serbest bırakılır. Fahrettin Paşa, aynı yıl Batum’da İstihbarat Müdürü olarak görevli Feridun Kandemir ile karşılaşır. Artık bırakalım bu tarihi anı, bu olayı yaşayanlar anlatsın, Sayın Kandemir anlatsın;

_“…1921’de İstihbarat Müdürü olarak Batum’da bulunuyordum. Batum o zamanlar kominist Rusların henüz eline geçmiş olmakla beraber, Taşnak, Hınçak gibi Ermni komitecilerinin Türkler aleyhine entrikalar çevirip durdukları bir merkez halindeydi. Rusya’dan özellikle Moskova’dan Ankara’ya gitmek isteyenler, mutlaka buradan geçerlerdi. Elverişli başka yol yoktu. Ben burada, vaktiyle, yani bir yıl kadar evvel Enver Paşa’nın misafir kaldığı evde oturuyordum. Bir sabah, işimin başına gitmek için evden çıkarken, kapıdan merdivenin alt başında avcı elbisesi içinde, sırtı dönük ve sağ kolundaki bürülmüş bir battaniye ile duran birini görür görmez; o pehlivan yapısıyla, hele ensesi ve kalpağının biçimi ve dimdik duruşuyla Fahreddin Paşa’yı andırıyordu ki, rüya görüyorum sandım. Dikkatle bakarak, merdivenden inerken, o da ayak sesime başını çevirince, göz göze geldik. Dayanamayıp haykırdım:_
_* Aaaaa!.. Vallahi Fahreddin Paşa! Ta kendisi…_

_O da beni görür görmez şaşırmıştı. Hayret dolu bakışlarıyla boynuma sarılırken;_

_* Hey koca Medineli hey, burada da buluşacağımız nereden aklıma gelirdi? şu kısmete bak” diyordu._

_“…Gerçekten de akla gelecek şey değildi. Malta’daki Fahreddin Paşa’nın, binlerce kilometre uzaklardaki şu Batum’cağızda ne işi olabilirdi ki, böyle çıkagelsin? Karşı karşıya oturup, battaniyeyi de bir kenara koyunca, anlattı: Meğer en emniyetli yol olarak burayı bulduğu için, Ankara’ya gitmek, Anadolu’ya geçmek üzere gelmiş. Malta’dan, Almanya yoluyla gittiği Moskova’da, elçimiz Ali Fuad Paşa ile görüşmüş ve ondan aldığı vesikalarla uzun bir yolculuktan sonra buraya varmış. Getirdiği Ali Fuad Paşa imzalı mektuplardan biri, doğrudan bana idi. ‘Fahreddin Paşa’nın mümkün olduğu kadar süratle ve selamtle hududu geçerek Anadolu toprağına ulaşmasını’ sağlamam isteniyordu. Fahreddin Paşa, İngilizlerce mimlenmiş olduğu gibi, komiteci Ermenilerce de, kara listeye konmuştu…”_

Bir süre sonra Fahreddin Paşa ile Feridun Kandemir, Anavatan’a ulaşmak için yola çıkar. Türk hududuna gelince, araçtan inerler. *ünde giden Fahreddin Paşa, hudut kulesinde dalgalanan Türk Bayrağı’nı görür görmez, dimdik durup selama geçer.* Uzunca bir selamlamadan sonra, ağır ağır Türk hududunu geçer, vatan toprağına ayak basar basmaz, eğilir, toprağa sarılır ve ağlamaya başlar… Burada sözü tekrar Sayın Kandemir’e verelim, çünkü bu anı anlatmak, ancak ona yaraşır;

*“…Paşa, selamlamaktan doyamıyormuş gibi uzunca bir duruştan sonra, ağır ağır sınır çizgisini geçip, vatan toprağına ayak basınca, uğrunda can verilen o mübarek toprağı gözyaşlarıyla ıslatarak, öpmekten kendini alamadı. Bu esnada, haberleri olduğu için, sınır kulesinden gelerek kendisini saygı ile karşılayan subaylarla Mehmetçiklerin de gözleri yaşarmıştı. Paşa, kapandığı topraktan, başını kaldırıp da bunları görünce: ‘Ah evlatlarım’ diye hemen doğrularak, karşısındaki ilk Mehmetçiği kucaklayıp, hıçkıra hıçkıra, bağrına bastıkça basıyordu7…”*

Malta’daki iki buçuk yıllık esaretten kurtulup anayurda dönen Medine Müdafii Fahreddin Türkkan Paşa, 27 Ekim 1921’de, Büyük Millet Meclisi Hükümeti tarafından görevlendirilerek, Afganistan’a Kabil Sefiri olarak tayin edilir. Dört yıl bu görevde kalır. ümer Fahreddin Paşa, 22 Kasım 1948’de, İstanbul’da Hakk’ın rahmetine kavuşur ve Rumelihisarı Mezarlığında ebedi istirahatgahına konulur, Allah rahmet eylesin…

Bugün 11 şubat 2011. Ana haber bültenleri haykırıyor; ‘Paşalara Tutuklama, 163 general, subay, astsubay sanık tutuklandı,* Vatan’, ‘şok Tutuklama, Korgeneraller, Koramiraller, Bir üst Subaya Teslim Oluruz Dedi, Hürriyet’, ‘Türk Milleti Ordusuna Sahip üıkmak İçin Meydanlarda, İlk Kurşun’, ‘Subaylar Hep Bir Ağızdan Harbiye Marşını Okudu, Haber Türk’…* *Sanki İngilizler İstanbul’u işgal etmiş ve kurtuluş savaşını verecek Türk Askeri’ni tutukluyor, kumandanları göz altına alıyor ve hepsini Malta’ya sürgüne gönderiyor, tıpkı Silivri’ye gönderilenler gibi…*

*Türk Milleti, Türk Ordusu’na yapılan bu saldırıları unutma!*

*Türk Milleti tarihini unutma, düşmanlarını unutma!*

*Bugün düşman artık içimizdedir, dışarıda değil…*


*ERDAL SARIZEYBEK*
İLK KURşUN

----------

